# Cape San Blas



## Copahee Hound

I believe there is also a ramp at the end of the cape at the state park. It's been about 15 years since I've been down there, but worth looking into to see if it's still open


----------



## Copahee Hound

I believe there is also a ramp at the end of the cape at the state park. It's been about 15 years since I've been down there, but worth looking into to see if it's still open


----------



## Zika

Here's the thread and my suggestions to another visitor. The bay boat will work. A drift sock/sea anchor will help. 

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/cape-san-blas-tips.81134/#post-778348

Plenty of Spanish and king mackerel around. Get a chart with the artificial reefs and troll or bottom fish. Red snapper season is opening, so that will be the big focus. Lots of mangrove, vermilion snapper as well. 

Good ramps at the city park in Port St. Joe along with the ones mentioned in comments. Mexico Beach used to have a couple good ones, too, but I haven't been over there since the hurricane so I don't know current status.


----------



## jesseflyangler

The state park is still recovering from the hurricane, but the day use beach and the launch are open. They have a little snack shop there where you can get ice and such. If you are staying on the cape, that will be the best place to launch. There are grass flats close to the launch and its not a long run oceanside.


----------



## Monty

Thanks. I'll let you know how it went. Appreciate the guidance.


----------



## Tailwaters

There's a nice public ramp in Port St Joe too (other side of the Bay). Tarpon should be along the beach and in the passes. Snapper will be on the artificial reefs and there is a ton of them in front of Mexico Beach. Most within sight of land. If you put in at Indian Pass be wary of the sand bar on the Gulf Side. It bends around so you will need to run along the beach for about 1000 yards before heading out. Trout can be found around any grass flat in the bay. I've always had the most success around Blacks Island which is in the back of it. Pretty place! Not sure if they are open but the Indian Pass oyster bar is a great place to grab some food and a beer too!


----------



## Monty

Thank you. Appreciate the guidance. I found a site that lists the artificial reefs (Gulfgofishing and/orFloridagofishing, something like that). I do appreciate the guidance and I will let you know how it comes out. Wife reminded me, we'll be there July 1-3, something like that. Can't wait to visit the Oyster bar for a beer. 
My motor is perfect on the skeg and prop (aluminum prop). I do mean perfect, no dents, paint is perfect. I want to keep it that way for a while at least. I'm going to Biloxi later on and will a visit a guy on Pass Road that sells props from hurricane boats and when there I'll try to get a stainless prop.


----------



## Monty

So, went to Cape San Blas around July 20 or so. Sorry to take so long to post a message. I've been busy. We're building a new house and renovating an older one with habitat for Humanity. I'm working on both but doing the reno by myself. Cape San Blas was incredible. Beautiful long beaches with blue Bahama looking water. The stars come out at night like you haven't seen in quite a number of years. We stayed at a condo nearly right next to the State Park entrance ($690/night!!!). Kept the boat at Presnells camping trailer park for $5/day (secure chain link fenced area with barb on top.) It was next to Port St. Joe. Presnells has a boat ramp for $15/day but we found it better to go the state park. The park opens at 8 and closes at 5. Boat ramp cost is $11. The park gets you out to within 3-4 miles of the bay entrance and some of the best fishing. 

Big problem -- LOWRANCE went dead on the 1st day (of the 3 days of fishing). So no GPS/depth finder. That made finding any offshore reefs impossible. They're working on something at the park and had a big drag line crane hoisted up and that made it easy to find the boat ramp. There is a channel there with markers part of the way. Plenty of water in the bay. The bay can get really rough and it did because it was windy when we were there. For fishing we caught 2 cobia , pompano, speckled trout, spanish mackeral and Blue fish. We trolled spoons a lot and it didn't pay off all that well. We bottom fished blindly and that was ZERO. What worked was drifting by the channel markers and casting plastic shrimp tails or strata spoons. ) The 2nd day was a blow out -- storms everywhere with lighting. The 3rd day we fished inshore completely just drifting and through gulps and cajun thunders. We fished the bay near the park over grass and that's where we caught the trout (and sharks, pompano and bluefish -- they were everywhere.) All told we ended up with enough fish to feed 8 people for 2 meals. We kept no bluefish. Not a zillion fish but enough. More pompano than anything (mixed results on how people liked pompano, a bit mushy and fishy tasting.) 

Beautiful area that seems hellbent on building a condo or house on every available postage stamp sized piece of property. Its like "we love this place so much because of how pristine and nature-like it is that we'll develop it and pour concrete and get rich off of it." Property for sale everywhere. That part is sad. It was funny to see the type As flying down the 2 lane road in their Audi's or lifted big pickup trucks acting like they are in a big hurry to have a good time. "Gotta hurry, time's a wasting, time is money, get out of my way!" Nope that doesn't work, JA. Leave that S+ back in Atlanta or Birmingham. This place has an island time of its own. There is a bit of a crowd there and that creates some tension...nothing like DESTIN though. It was one of the best 4 days I've ever spent. Local folks are NICE and welcoming. I'm going back for sure, but I'll stay in Port St. Joe.


----------

